# UK benifits if you move to Greece



## JAMES MILTON (Aug 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if you can still receive dhs benifits if i move to Greece iam disabled and receive disability benefit and industrial injury benefit 
or if anyone knows any web sites that would give the information
many thanks


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Disabled Issues*

You have to ask your DLA Office if you can transfer the Pension to another EU Country ...and IF your GP backs you for health reasons then they should say Yes !

Note - If you are going on Holiday for over 4+ weeks you should tell them too ! 

And for any disabled visitors i can recommend Chris at [email protected] A in Polis who is the local disabled wheelchair warrior who was helped get he 'board Walk from Polis to Latchi built + wheelchair access to shops.. his Family do Airport Pick ups with wheelchairs etc !

Mike


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

JAMES MILTON said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can still receive dhs benifits if i move to Greece iam disabled and receive disability benefit and industrial injury benefit
> or if anyone knows any web sites that would give the information
> many thanks



Normally if you are claiming disability benefits and move to another EU country then you can continue to receive this. Check on the DWP main web site, just google Department of Work and Pensions


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Vehicles*



Stravinsky said:


> Normally if you are claiming disability benefits and move to another EU country then you can continue to receive this. Check on the DWP main web site,
> 
> ALso ..if you have a Disabled Vehicle you are able to import it Tax / Customs Free , get free Road Tax etc .
> 
> Mike


----------



## JAMES MILTON (Aug 20, 2008)

*benefits*



Stravinsky said:


> Normally if you are claiming disability benefits and move to another EU country then you can continue to receive this. Check on the DWP main web site, just google Department of Work and Pensions


many thanks for your info regarding benefits abroad i will check it out with DWP
kind regards..Jim


----------



## JAMES MILTON (Aug 20, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> You have to ask your DLA Office if you can transfer the Pension to another EU Country ...and IF your GP backs you for health reasons then they should say Yes !
> 
> Note - If you are going on Holiday for over 4+ weeks you should tell them too !
> 
> ...


many thanks for the info Mike dont need a wheel chair at the moment but i do need a better climate to live in as the british weather is not doing my health any good
kind regards..Jim


----------

